# Frage wegen Download Traffic ?



## Krusty-Ac (9. April 2005)

Hallo
Ich wohne in Belgien und weis meinen Tarif nicht mehr!
Nun möchte ich wissen wieviel ich im Monat runterladen kann!
Aber ich weis nicht wie ?!
Ich hab schon auf der Skynet seite geguckt , weil das mein Anbieter ist
Aber da ist alles nur auf NL und FR
und ich kann es nicht!
Achja... ich habe auch einen Router und einen USB Wireless Empfänger!
Also bitte helft mir!
Wie kann ich es herraus finden ?

CYA


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. April 2005)

Ruf doch einfach mal bei Deinem Provider an. Die sollten Dir sagen koennen was Du fuer einen Tarif hast.


----------



## Krusty-Ac (9. April 2005)

Ja... Nur leider gib da keinen deutschen Servic


----------



## savvo (10. April 2005)

Hallo

Geh doch einfach auf Google und lass dir die Seite übersetzen

http://www.google.ch/language_tools?hl=de


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. April 2005)

Na der Service wird ja wohl zumindest Englisch koennen.


----------



## Krusty-Ac (10. April 2005)

hi
Das mit Google hab ich schon versucht!
Klappt aber nicht!
Und die haben auch keinen Englischen Servic
Sind halt dumme Belgier , die haben FR und NL Servic!
Kann man das nicht durch ein Programm rausfinden oder so !?


----------



## savvo (10. April 2005)

Wie heisst denn die Website?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. April 2005)

Ich kenn den Uebersetzer von Google nicht, aber vielleicht ist ja der babelfish besser.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. April 2005)

Krusty-Ac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und die haben auch keinen Englischen Servic
> Sind halt dumme Belgier , die haben FR und NL Servic!



Aber selbst in Belgien wird doch Englisch in der Schule gelehrt, oder?
Und mit etwas Kreativitaet kann man auch eine Bandansage auf Hollaendisch deuten.


----------



## Krusty-Ac (10. April 2005)

In belgien reden nur wenige Leute Eng !
Und Bandansagen auf NL gibs da net!
Sind selber Leute die da reden !


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (10. April 2005)

Hallo,

Habe mal ein wenig auf der Seite gestöbert und bin hier auf folgende Weiterleitung gestoßen:

http://selfcare.belgacom.net/private-internet-configuration-adsl-default-en.html

Dort sind die A-DSL-Tarife auf englisch, u.a. auch das Transfervolumen.
Dort könntest Du ja mal Deine Daten vergleichen und dann siehst Du Deine Traffic-Beschränkung.



> Data transfer volume
> 
> The term "Monthly Volume," expressed in Gigabytes, refers to all the data that have transited your ADSL connection.
> More precisely, we record for you the data sent from your computer to the Internet (upload) and the data coming into your computer from the Internet (download).
> ...


----------



## fluessig (10. April 2005)

Du musst doch irgendwo einen schriftlichen Vertrag haben, oder ein schreiben in dem zumindest die Logindaten geschrieben sind (die kannst du ja nicht einfach so haben). Kannst du darin nichts erkennen, was auf die Art des Vertrages deutet?


----------

